# EVIC Mini Software v3.03 - Let the games begin!



## BumbleBee (4/5/16)

I know a few people have been waiting for this one...

http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=155

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/5/16)

having issues extracting download maybe will try later


----------



## BumbleBee (4/5/16)

So they've given us Flappy Bird and a menu to turn the logo on/off. I already have a high score of 3 

*What’s new in Version 3.03?*
Game Mode
We added the new Game Mode on Version 3.03 in order to bring more fun to you.
Simply press the fire button and right regulatory button simultaneously to enter into the menu regulation interface. Then press the right regulatory button again to enter into the Game Mode menu directly. Choose Easy, Normal or Hard level and press the fire button to start the game. Press the fire button and right regulatory button simultaneously to exit.


----------



## BumbleBee (4/5/16)

37! Yay!


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/5/16)

got working

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/5/16)

they made it easy. but i doubt will play much dont want to put extra wear too quickly on the firebutton

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ChadB (25/5/16)

Hi guys,
Wonder if any of you can help me.
I've had my VTC mini for a while now, it's married to a Cubis with a 1ohm SS316 coil.
Now my problem is; I will unlock the resistance just before I add the new coil and then only after a few toots on the new coil, I will lock it again. 
But it always gets locked at 1.09ohms. Is there a way to change this? I know on other mods if asks if this is a new coil, but haven't seen it on the VTC mini.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

ChadB said:


> Hi guys,
> Wonder if any of you can help me.
> I've had my VTC mini for a while now, it's married to a Cubis with a 1ohm SS316 coil.
> Now my problem is; I will unlock the resistance just before I add the new coil and then only after a few toots on the new coil, I will lock it again.
> ...




With the atomiser removed from the device , press the fire button to reset the mod for new atomiser installation as per the manual. Also make sure the coil is at room temperature in order to lock the resistance correctly. If the coil is hot it will read differently , at least that's what the user manual states as the correct procedure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

